
YOTAPHONE 2: The phone with two fronts - kyledreger
http://yotaphone.com/gb-en/#
======
ubertaco
I could swear this idea already existed at one point...

EDIT: after digging around, all I found was the YotaPhone 1, which is probably
what I was thinking of.

